# Video of Texas Trooper Being Shot Released



## ntskingz (Oct 25, 2005)

*Texas trooper shot 6 times. VIDEO*

http://www.cnn.com/video/player/pla...6/07/21/davis.tx.trooper.shot.court.kltv.KLTV

Glad to see the trooper is alive and doing well. I wonder what happened to the passenger? Oh and sorry if its a repost.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: Texas trooper shot 6 times. VIDEO*

Nice story! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Texas trooper shot 6 times. VIDEO*

I want to see the video of the stop/capture. I want to see why these a..holes are still alive. :BM:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Texas trooper shot 6 times. VIDEO*

i second that Clouseau! What was the trial outcome?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Texas trooper shot 6 times. VIDEO*

Good guys win, Bad guys loose


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

> As DPS Trooper Steven Stone approached the blue pickup truck he stopped for speeding, he placed his thumbprint on the back brake light - as he always does - just in case.
> He said Texas Department of Public Safety troopers do it in case something happens to them - for instances like that of March 22 - so that their print is on the suspect's vehicle.


Well there goes that secret....


----------



## Tom236 (Mar 17, 2006)

*Officer shooting video - good news he lives*

Safety first, camera ?

http://cbs11tv.com/video/[email protected]


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Officer shooting video - good news he lives*

Dude! Thats F*cking Crazy!


----------



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

*Re: Officer shooting video - good news he lives*

a good reminder to search...search...search and then search again. Thank god he's ok.

Now as far as the suspect...he needed a round right in the melon. Hopefully they were caught.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Officer shooting video - good news he lives*



capepd said:


> a good reminder to search...search...search and then search again. Thank god he's ok.
> 
> Now as far as the suspect...he needed a round right in the melon. Hopefully they were caught.


They were caught. That video was from court during the trial of the shitbags.


----------

